
Trump says he will ban TikTok - planb
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/07/31/tech/tiktok-trump-bytedance-sale/index.html
======
firebaze
Already discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24016938](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24016938)

